# What's Wembley like?



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2011)

My cousin and her family are planning to move to London and are looking at the Wembley/Harrow area.  I've been there a ew times to see friends but don't really know it. Whats the lowdown?


----------



## yield (Aug 11, 2011)

Wembley/Harrow covers a couple of miles. It has good bits and not so good.
Harrow is spilt in three Harrow on the Hill is posh, Harrow is less so and Wealdstone is a little rundown.
Wembley is okay, a pain to find parking as there's lots of events on. Gets a little ragged as you get nearer to the North Circular.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty much all 1920's and 1930's built suburbia - bland really


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

It's the suburban family dream for some. Perhaps for many.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2011)

AFAIK one of the more useful areas to commute from (if you have to) by public transport.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 12, 2011)

Dollis Hill two stops away on the Jubilee Line is a good place if your cousin has small kids. It's pretty quiet but has a large park in the area and is only a short walk to the shops. Was also very peaceable during the flare ups during the week.

Stonebridge which is close to Wembly is pretty decent area.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 12, 2011)

Wembley: a nice park, one good, but inconveniently located supermarket, loads of good curry joints, coupla good (ish0 pubs, most of the shops are shite


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a great admirer of suburban "Metroland" Harrow - ticks a lot of good boxes (I lived there after uni for a while and it wasnt the place for a youngish guy coming to London - moved to West Hampstead which was more appropriate in the life cycle ! )


----------

